# House boards



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

How is the house gear? How about evol or wave? Are any of these good?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

i wouldnt suggest getting any board, binding, or boots from there actual linup just because the quality isnt the best but for sure buy stuff from them because they have the best snowboard deals anywhere on the web but still make sure your getting a deal cus not all their stuff is the best deal


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

dont buy house (or the-house) gear. In fact, you might not even want to buy name brand gear from the house. Try sierrasnowboard.com. Its always cheaper

Edit: sierrasnowboard.com has professional's reviews on all products they sell, and for the majority of their boards they have video reviews


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

par broads


----------

